# Haha this falls in the tap rule!!!!



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

nice! what's it powering?


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

The yellow cable powers a snow making machine,and the two small ones on phase A, B power lights on the tower,The mains power 3 more dissconnects that feed more lights and another snow machine. And this is just one tower on this ski hill. Lots more to fix!!!!!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

ElectricZombie said:


> Lots more to fix!!!!!


Have at it. And charge accordingly.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome! They didn't want to pay to do it right to begine with, so whywould they pay to fix it?:blink:


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

New owners just bought the ski hill and want to fix all the major safety issues to get them through this season. Then in spring they are going to redo everything spending 5million +...


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Meh....at least it has OC protection. :laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

they used a bushing what else do you want


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

ampman said:


> they used a bushing what else do you want


No more taps.....just a guess.....:whistling2:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I wonder what caused the fuse on the right to blow?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Now a cash making machine...for the zombie that is.:sneaky2:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> I wonder what caused the fuse on the right to blow?


 
Nothing, maintenance just needed a blade screwdriver...


----------



## TitusCarnathan (Dec 6, 2012)

I especially like how they used a Green wire for Phase A.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

ElectricZombie said:


> New owners just bought the ski hill and want to fix all the major safety issues to get them through this season. Then in spring they are going to redo everything spending 5million +...


Sounds like what it would cost the local ski area around here back in shape with the electrical. Last I was there it was a mess.


----------

